# Thực Hư Chuyện Không Gấp Chăn Ngay Sau Khi Thức Dậy



## Dungtran (4/12/19)

Với quan niệm của nhiều người cho rằng việc gấp chăn gối ngay sau khi thức dậy là việc hết sức cần thiết, để giữ thói quen ngăn nắp sạch sẽ, nhất là cho con trẻ. Nhưng, đây là việc vô cùng sai lầm nếu bạn biết được những lý do sau.
Các chuyên gia sức khỏe đã chỉ ra rằng, giường ngủ, chăn màn là kho chứa hàng ngàn tế bào chết, thu hút nhiều rệp giường và là nơi chứa hàng triệu vi khuẩn, vi sinh vật gây hại cho sức khỏe. Những sinh vật bé nhỏ này tuy khó có thể nhìn bằng mắt thường, nhưng lại là những sinh vật nguy hiểm.

*Lý giải vì sao không nên gấp chăn ngay*
Theo một nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, trung bình mỗi người sẽ thải ra 18kg tế bào chết và hầu như là thải ra trên giường, trong khi ngủ.

Một nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, trong khi ngủ, con người sẽ tiết ra đến 140 loại hóa chất qua đường hô hấp, hơn 150 hóa chất tiết ra từ mồ hôi và còn có các khí như co2, cộng thêm một số khí khác thoát ra từ lỗ chân lông. Chính vì thế, chăn đắp sẽ là vật giữ lại những chất thải này nhiều nhất.

Do đó, việc gấp chăn ngay sau khi thức dậy là đồng nghĩa với việc những khí thải bị ủ kín, ẩm ướt của mồ hôi, vô hình chung sẽ khiến vi khuẩn sinh sôi, là nguồn ô nhiễm gây hại cho sức khỏe.






_Rệp giường là loại sinh vật khó có thể thấy bằng mắt thường nhưng lại là sinh vật vô cùng nguy hiểm_​
*Nên gấp chăn lúc nào là hợp lý*
Việc gấp chăn màn nên là việc làm sau cùng của buổi sáng trước khi bạn ra ngoài, bạn có thể tranh thủ ăn bữa sáng, đánh cái răng, vệ sinh các nhân trước khi quay lại phòng ngủ và gấp chăn màn. Nếu có thể, bạn cũng nên lật ngược tấm chăn lại, mở cửa sổ để thông gió khiến hơi ẩm cũng như các khí dễ dàng thoát ra ngoài hơn.






_Bạn nên mở của sổ đẻ đón ánh nắng, gió để làm thoát hơi ẩm và khí xấu_​
Ngoài ra, bạn nên vệ sinh ga giường nệm 1- 2 tuần 1 lần và nên hay ga giường 2 – 3 năm một lần, để đảm bảo chăn ga luôn sạch sẽ, mang lại giấc ngủ ngon hơn nhé!

TATANA​


----------

